

Romanian software and hardware developers, challenged at Raspberry Hack - Oana_C
http://www.hackathon.ro/en 
Hackathon.ro, a community which gathers the Romanian programmers through regular hackathons held in Bucharest, announces a new event dedicated to technology enthusiasts. They are invited to compete at Raspberry Hack, a 24-hour marathon of hardware and software development on the smallest computer in the world, Raspberry Pi. The competition will take place on April 20-21 in Bucharest and will include prizes totalising 3,500 Euros.
Participants will develop hardware and software projects, within whatever theme they choose. The only condition is to use a Raspberry Pi for developing their project.
Raspberry Hack is the third competition in a series of events organised by Hackathon.ro to stimulate and support the activity of the main communities of programmers and hardware developers in Romania. The first hackathon took place in June 2012 and was dedicated to all open source fans. In October 2012, a new event took place. Over 200 programmers competed at Hackover, the second edition, in order to  develop Mobile, Cloud Computing, Web Dev aplications. The value of the prizes awarded within these competitions has amounted to over 5,500 Euro until now.
The Hackathon.ro community was set up aiming to bring together the programmer communities in Romania, to stimulate the communication and cooperation between them and to encourage programmers to make the most of their creativity and skills. Software competition will be organised by Hackathon.ro at least two times a year.
Besides hackathons, the community intends to run other activities dedicated to programming and technology enthusiasts, such as workshops and trainings or start ups for great ideas.
You can find more details on  http://www.hackathon.ro/en and on facebook.com/hackathon.ro
======
Oana_C
Hackathon.ro, a community which gathers the Romanian programmers through
regular hackathons held in Bucharest, announces a new event dedicated to
technology enthusiasts. They are invited to compete at Raspberry Hack, a
24-hour marathon of hardware and software development on the smallest computer
in the world, Raspberry Pi. The competition will take place on April 20-21 in
Bucharest and will include prizes totalising 3,500 Euros. Participants will
develop hardware and software projects, within whatever theme they choose. The
only condition is to use a Raspberry Pi for developing their project.
Raspberry Hack is the third competition in a series of events organised by
Hackathon.ro to stimulate and support the activity of the main communities of
programmers and hardware developers in Romania. The first hackathon took place
in June 2012 and was dedicated to all open source fans. In October 2012, a new
event took place. Over 200 programmers competed at Hackover, the second
edition, in order to develop Mobile, Cloud Computing, Web Dev aplications. The
value of the prizes awarded within these competitions has amounted to over
5,500 Euro until now. The Hackathon.ro community was set up aiming to bring
together the programmer communities in Romania, to stimulate the communication
and cooperation between them and to encourage programmers to make the most of
their creativity and skills. Software competition will be organised by
Hackathon.ro at least two times a year. Besides hackathons, the community
intends to run other activities dedicated to programming and technology
enthusiasts, such as workshops and trainings or start ups for great ideas. You
can find more details on <http://www.hackathon.ro/en> and on
facebook.com/hackathon.ro

